# 5.2 Madone Seat Bolt Torque



## ls1mn6 (May 27, 2008)

Just purchased a 5.2 madone and cannot get the seat bolt for tilt/fore-aft to keep the seat in position. Anyone know the bolt torque rating? I am afraid of cracking the seatmast. I like the saddle to be about 6.5 degrees negative and weigh in at 230lbs. Every time the seat just cannot hold the tilt and swivels back. Also forget a precision adjustment - the angle of the saddle changes when you tighten the bolt. I have a micro-adjust seatpost on my '99 5500 and have NO issues whatsoever. Has anybody had any issue with this? Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Never had a problem with my mine. Take your bike to your dealer and have them take a look at it for you.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

According to the Madone assembly guide, it should be between 14-16 nm. 
I weigh 215 lbs. and torque it to 12 nm or 106 "lb. 
After dealing with a bit of a sqeaky seat issue when I got the bike, I removed all of the seat post bushes and after cleaning them, applied silicone grease. In addition, I removed the seat post, cleaned with alcohol and applied a thin coat of the tacky, carbon fiber assembly lube onto the "male" member of the bike frame. 
Now the seat is quiet and have never had it slip in any direction.
Also the silicone grease keeps the bushings from sticking to the post and makes micro adjustments possible without having to tap the bushings loose from the post, as recommended in the assembly guide.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

your not alone......us the carbon grease which is more like a paste with very small beads.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JoeyBuck said:


> According to the Madone assembly guide, it should be between 14-16 nm.
> I weigh 215 lbs. and torque it to 12 nm or 106 "lb.
> After dealing with a bit of a sqeaky seat issue when I got the bike, I removed all of the seat post bushes and after cleaning them, applied silicone grease. In addition, I removed the seat post, cleaned with alcohol and applied a thin coat of the tacky, carbon fiber assembly lube onto the "male" member of the bike frame.
> Now the seat is quiet and have never had it slip in any direction.
> Also the silicone grease keeps the bushings from sticking to the post and makes micro adjustments possible without having to tap the bushings loose from the post, as recommended in the assembly guide.


Is the CF grease/ lube being referred to Tacx or another brand? IME, it's not widely available.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Use Loctite carbon on carbon, works great.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

I did use the Tacx assembly lube. Got it through Amazon shopping- Bikesomewhere.com


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

Joey, just wanted to make sure I understand you. You used silcone grease on the seat bold and the Tacx assembly lube on the seat mast, correct? 

I just got my 5.2 and the saddle slips slightly over long rides which is very annoying.

thanks!


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, I did not have the Tacx at the time I was chasing a creaking noise from the seat post, and the LBS that put the bike together initially had used a dab of silicone grease on one of the bushes, but not the other. 
One might be tempted to use the Tracx on the bushes and bolts of the seat post clamp assembly, but the thought of the "microspheres" in the Tacx made me a tad concerned about possible abrassion of the seat post. With the rubber bushes, it got to move a bit, one would think. 
I figured the seat post mount should not move, so I used Tacx there.
Over 500 miles later, no slippage at either place and no sqeaks either. But if it does start to slip, I would probably try the Tacx on the bushes also.


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

I just tore apart my seat clamp quick and it looks like there was a light coat of white lithium grease all over everything....

I went through the assembly manual and it states in there if a carbon part is greased it may slip even when clamped at proper torque value.. It says to clean clamp areas with rubbing alcohol until free of grease; then reassemble... 

I didnt use rubbing alcohol but I wiped all the grease out of that whole seat clamp assembly and reassembled it.. Going for a ride tonight after dinner so I'll let you know how it holds up. 

I thought Tacx is only recomended for use on carbon/carbon interface such as the seat mast... 

I dunno.. all i know is when my seat doesnt drift... the madone is an awesome bike..


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

Good news.. no movement on a really bumpy 20mile quickie.. now I just gotta re-adjust the position.. i think i pushed it too far forward...

I think I'll stay greaseless until it starts creaking..


----------

